# Mount Amanzi Email



## Nancy (Aug 19, 2009)

Did anyone else get an email from Mt Amanzi about the sale of default units?  I hope they aren't telling me mine is in default because it isn't.

Nancy


----------



## cerralee (Aug 19, 2009)

I got one, it looks like its giving anyone a heads up that would like to put in a bid on one of the default units and giving those that are in default a last chance to bring their accounts up to date before they are put on the block.  I was suprised that the total number in arrears was only 202 units.  I was suprised that the levi for one of the peak weeks is only 1008R.  Not bad...


----------



## arfie (Aug 19, 2009)

I received the same email from Marlene.  I know I'm not behind in levies in any way.  I replied to her asking about it and will post here if/when she replies.  

I believe, as cerralee pointed out, that they are soliciting bids for weeks.  But I'm not sure how they're doing it exactly since there's not listing of weeks, just a range mentioned.  Hopefully, Marlene will clarify this.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks.  Glad to know I'm not alone.

Nancy

ps.  Please post when you get a response.


----------



## grest (Aug 20, 2009)

I didn't get one...but I know I'm not in default...
Connie


----------



## arfie (Aug 24, 2009)

Marlene's Reply (I just received it):

"Hi Andy

Your 2009 maintenance fee is current.  .

The notice was sent to all shareholders to invite them to bid on 
shares that will be repossessed the end of the month.

Please contact the Company Auditor, Hennie Enslin on Hennie@gkl.co.za 
for further information.

Kind Regards
Marlene Swart"

Perhaps someone would like to contact this person, find out more and post it here.  The Rand is relatively favorable so perhaps this is a good buying opportunity.  I sent an email, but I will be leaving the country for a week and won't have easy internet access, so I'm hoping one of you could find out the details for the group in a more timely manner.


----------



## grest (Aug 24, 2009)

i actually got the email after all, but couldn't open the attachment...
Connie


----------

